#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-04-11
<YoBoY> good morning
<bassem> YoBoY, good morning 
<bassem> YoBoY, BTW, I didn't get yet the answer, about ubuntu-CC.org 
<YoBoY> hi bassem 
<YoBoY> if you contacted Matthias, you just need to wait now
<bassem> YoBoY, I did!
<bassem> and I'm waiting 
<YoBoY> and if you don't have an answer after some days (one week) you can ping the loco council here
<bassem> YoBoY, who exactly? or anyone ?
<czajkowski> bassem: what's up ?
<YoBoY> czajkowski: he want to request a ubuntu-CC.org domain
<czajkowski> what team is that for ?
<bassem> czajkowski, Emirates Team
<bassem> czajkowski, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmiratesTeam
<czajkowski> bassem: ok as far as I know it needs a RT to be requested I'm just about to head out the door to work can you email me and I'll follow up on it today for you 
<czajkowski> bassem: email czajkowski@ubuntu.com and I'll have some more information for you soon ok 
<czajkowski> and we also need to get you on the LD 
<bassem> czajkowski, I add our team on launchpad to locoteams project, I've read that is enough to be listed in LD!
<bassem> right?
<bassem> *I've added
<czajkowski> not seeing it http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<czajkowski> I have to go will look into it later 
<czajkowski> please email me and I can follow up on it ok. 
<bassem> czajkowski, https://launchpad.net/~emirateslocoteam
<czajkowski> bassem: EMAIL 
<bassem> czajkowski, ok I will do
<bassem> thanks
<BigWhale> Greetings
<dholbach> good morning
<daker> cjohnston, pong
<kim0> Ronnie: howdy .. Just edited the wiki page for maps
<Ronnie> hey kim0 ill have a look
<kim0> Ronnie: Hey, I'd like to blog about it today to attract more minds into working on this .. sounds good ?
<Ronnie> the more developers, the better in this case
<kim0> wanna write the core posting ? 
<Ronnie> im not very good at writing motivating texts
<kim0> hehe no problemo ..
<kim0> I'll do it then
<Ronnie> great
<mhall119> morning
<mhall119> czajkowski: how ya feeling?
<mhall119> cjohnston: ping
<nigelb> oh yay, mhall119 is back!
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> a little bit sun burnt, and a lot tired, but I'm back
<nigelb> :)
<czajkowski> mhall119: not good 
<mhall119> :(
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek starting in 15 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<cjohnston> mhall119: pond (leaving in a minute)
<mhall119> pond?
<mhall119> lol, just ping me when you're available
<nigelb> mhall119: so that's where they get all the water to put out fires :p
<sense> AlanBell: Your meetbot is awesome!
<cjohnston> mhall119: im back
<mhall119> cjohnston: hey, just curious as to what additional changes you had to make to the summit qrcodes branch
<cjohnston> just a couple words
<cjohnston> changed to Ubuntu Circle of Friends from circle of friends
<cjohnston> it needs: "Once you have the software, run it and select "
<cjohnston> i dont remember what else
<cjohnston> Daviey: any chance you can review the remaining branches for summit and push live?
<mhall119> Daviey: there's a db migration in there, so make sure to get a db backup before pushing
<Daviey> I won't do this today. currently on the road, will be too tired when i get home
<Daviey> It's something i can probably do tomorrow
<Daviey> mhall119, we need to get you access.
<locodir-user> i have a question
<locodir-user>   Im writting a script, one of the headers is Files with EUID and GUID owned by root... I need a command that lists those files... Im assuming it should be done with a single line command.Please help me
<mhall119> Daviey: if you can, I'd be happy to take over
<Daviey> mhall119: Probably something to sort out @ UDS.
<locodir-user> anyone? please me with this problem
<AlanBell> locodir-user: hi
<mhall119> locodir-user: EUID?
<locodir-user> ya
<locodir-user> please help me with this problem
<AlanBell> locodir-user: not sure I understand the problem
<AlanBell> and the main support channel is #ubuntu
<AlanBell> you want to list files belonging to root or something?
<locodir-user> ya
<locodir-user> rott
<locodir-user> root*
<AlanBell> find -user root
<AlanBell> should do it
<locodir-user> its a script
<locodir-user> i want to list all the files
<locodir-user> what should i do
<AlanBell> locodir-user: well that does list all the files owned by root
<AlanBell> in a single line command
<AlanBell> and it does it recursively
<locodir-user> so this is the answer?
<locodir-user> find -user root
<AlanBell> it is an answer, to the question I think you asked :)
<locodir-user> thanks :)
<cjohnston> daker_: / Ronnie pping
<Ronnie> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> Ronnie: can you look into the current trunk of summit and the current trunk of light-django-theme? I'm showing an issue with the top-nav on some pages with top-nav display
<Ronnie> cjohnston: on what pages?
<cjohnston> /uds-o/
<cjohnston> and maybe sponsorship
<Ronnie> cjohnston: how to import some sort of live data?
<Ronnie> of is there some sample data
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam/SummitJam
<cjohnston> Ronnie: ^
<cjohnston> at the bottom there is a .db
<Ronnie> cjohnston: whats wrong with the top-nav?
<Ronnie> ouch: no such column: schedule_attendee.crew -> on uds-o/
<cjohnston> ./manage.py migrate
<Ronnie> here the top-nav is good, no erros
<Ronnie> cjohnston: ^
<Ronnie> can you make a screenshot of yours
<cjohnston> Ronnie: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2494160/Screenshot-Ubuntu%20Developer%20Summit%20-%20Chromium.png
<Ronnie> cjohnston: and you use the trunk of light-django-theme?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> ubuntu-community-webtheme/light-django-theme
<Ronnie> hmm strange
<Ronnie> i tested both ff4.0 and chromium
<cjohnston> mhall119 couldnt see it either
<Ronnie> ff 3.6.10 is good too
<cjohnston> can you prepare summit for use with the top-nav?
<Ronnie> cjohnston: do you have any plugins, did you clreay your cache
<cjohnston> so that maybe we can push that out tomorrow?
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> I dunno what it is... I guess we can push it and see if its just me
<Ronnie> no, i have no time to change the top-nav. im not familiar with summit, and my time is limited.
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> I'll see what I can figure out from the LD code
<Ronnie> yes, shouldnt be that hard
<Ronnie> cjohnston: other question, do you know how to convert databases, i want to switch from mysql to postgres (django app). how can i migrate the data?
<cjohnston> no idea
<Ronnie> oke
<Ronnie> i tried to make a dump to sql, but somehow psql is complaining
<cjohnston> no idea
 * cjohnston is off for a bit
<Ronnie> oke
<RBecker> How many of you guys are in South Carolina?
<serfus> Idea: when you log in to LD, a link to your loco team should be maybe next to the "Logged in as" down there. i think it would be comfortable
<cjohnston> serfus: we already have something in the works
<serfus> RBecker, probably #ubuntu-us-sc  would be full of people from South Carolina :-)
<serfus> cjohnston, oh good
<RBecker> preeety empty
<serfus> ah too bad
<RBecker> I'm thinking of starting one locally
<RBecker> like in the county
<RBecker> http://www.ubuntusc.com/ (the website they have listed) is about body piercing
<serfus> RBecker, have you tried to contact the team?
<RBecker> there's no contact set
<serfus> you can try at the mailing list
<RBecker> that's true
<serfus> RBecker, you should also contact the launchpad team owner
<RBecker> I'll do both
<RBecker> I would love to join it if it's active, if not I may start one locally
<serfus> the team consists 31 people, which is a great start
<RBecker> I only got interested in LoCo because TWIL mentioned it in their latest video
<serfus> it's always good to try and rebuild a team (or revive if it's dead) rather then starting a new one from scratch
<RBecker> makes sense
<serfus> LoCos are awesome :)
<RBecker> there's only 4 real people in the IRC channel
<serfus> ya it seems like the team has not been active for a long time
<serfus> if you have the time and guts, go ahead and make it work again :)
<RBecker> I would love to see it back in action
<serfus> i'm off now, you shouldstick around, other great people here will assist you. just sometimes this channel is a bit quiet so don't take it personally
<RBecker> I'm used to dead IRC channels
<RBecker> No worries :)
<serfus> ;P good night world
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-04-12
<razGon_> hello!!
<YoBoY> bonjour
<dholbach> good morning
<bassem> czajkowski, did you recieve my email?
<czajkowski> bassem: yes will look into it today was busy at work yesterday. 
<czajkowski> bassem: can take some time but will get it resolved for you
<bassem> czajkowski, thank you
<bassem> czajkowski, are you also responsible for rt@ubuntu.com ?
<czajkowski> bassem: nope I'm one of the folks on the loco council 
<bassem> bassem, ok thank you again :-)
<czajkowski> np
<hackjack> hi
<hackjack> hi
<hackjack> hi
<hackjack> any1 dere
<Ronnie> hijack
<hackjack> hackjack
<hackjack> joonie
<Ronnie> ;)
<hackjack> where r u 4m
<Ronnie> hackjack: can you speak in full words, this is hard to understand
<hackjack> where are you from
<hackjack> i mean which country
<Ronnie> The Netherlands, you?
<hackjack> india
<hackjack> so even you are linux fan]
<Ronnie> more like an ubuntu fan, never liked another distribution
<hackjack> do you use windows
<Ronnie> is there in india an 'ubuntu bomb' exploded? last months a lot of indian come in here
<Ronnie> not very much, sometime to play games, or update some external hardware
<hackjack> i dont know 
<hackjack> waht is ubuntu bomb
<hackjack> i am a noob linux user
<hackjack> hello dude are you here
<Ronnie> with 'Ubuntu Bomb' i mean, there in an exponential grown in users, who started with ubuntu
<hackjack> ya 
<hackjack> it has 2 after all it is a good os
<hackjack> waht do you do
<Ronnie> hackjack: working on a lot of ubuntu projects, mainly web development.
<Ronnie> hackjack: for how long do you use ubuntu?
<hackjack> kool man
<hackjack> just a month
<hackjack> nice to meet you
<hackjack> what is your age
<Ronnie> im using ubuntu since 2006, first mainly dualboot with windows, but now almost single ubuntu, some small windows running in vm's
<hackjack> so you work for ubuntu
<Ronnie> as volunteer, not on payroll
<Ronnie> there are a lot of volunteers, its pretty fun around here
<hackjack> enen i would lke to work for ubuntu but no branch in india
<hackjack> waht sort of wotk you do for ubuntu
<Ronnie> web developer, for example: http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<Ronnie> currently creating some logo's for our loco team: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/Logos/Ubuntu-NL#Ronnie
<Ronnie> bit of a combination between developing and designing
<hackjack> kool man you are a dude
<hackjack> what is your age
<Ronnie> do you want to become a dude too, there are some free developer places ;)
<Ronnie> im not old, still a student ;)
<hackjack> where
<hackjack> me too studing computer engineering
<Ronnie> if you learn django (and we can help you with parts of that), youre very welcome to join the loco.ubuntu.com developers
<hackjack> i m right now learning java
<Ronnie> mhall119: yeey :D https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/django-openid-auth/fixes-642132/+merge/54193
<Ronnie> hmm great
<Ronnie> i only know python and javascipt
<hackjack> i m studing applets
<Ronnie> java applets make my browser very slow :(
<hackjack> ya dey take time 2 load
<hackjack> even when i m learning it it takes time 2 load
<Ronnie> whats the adventage of java applets?
<hackjack> what is django
<hackjack> applet is just a feature of java as other
<hackjack> bunt now for web phop is just boming
<hackjack> i mean php
<hackjack> you are on facebook
<RawChid> Please avoid Java Applets
<RawChid> For your own sake
<hackjack> ? 
<hackjack> i didnt get you
<RawChid> Java Applets are outdated imho
<Ronnie> i agree that java isn't supposed to be on the web
<RawChid> THe idea was nice in the '90
<hackjack> ya i agree php is latest techniloght
<RawChid> Not on the client. It's excellent for server software ;)
<Ronnie> even php is not the latest technology (altought its getting better than before)
<hackjack> you both are on facebook
<Ronnie> ruby on rails and django ( both RAD (rapid application develoment) is the future IMHO
<RawChid> You can't compare Java Applets with php
<hackjack> which 1 is better
<Ronnie> java can be compared better with flash
<Ronnie> hackjack: its not that one is better than the other
<Ronnie> choose the right tool for the right job
<Ronnie> but i prefer django, because its python based
<RawChid> The right tool for the right job
<hackjack> i heard this name first tine
<RawChid> Java Applet was intended for RIA's, php is server side scripting
<hackjack> RIA
<Ronnie> Django in an framework that let you create dynamic HTML+CSS+Javascript webpages. Django itself is running on the server en created the HTML files on the fly when the user requests it.
<Ronnie> RIA = Rich Internet Application
<RawChid> Like Flash (jQuery?)
<RawChid> JavaFX 
<hackjack> guys i want to communicate u people late so can you tell how
<RawChid> I don't understand that sentence
<hackjack> how can we communicate with you late
<RawChid> later on? I'm sticking around in this chan, you may ping me
<Ronnie> you can find us here and in several other channels
<hackjack> are you there on facebok
<RawChid> If you want to contact me, I'm here
<hackjack> are you people chating form browser or shell
<Ronnie> GUI (pidgin)
<Ronnie> i can see your on the freenode webpage
<hackjack> is it in ubuntu linux
<Ronnie> yes
<hackjack> kool
<Ronnie> im thinking to create an ubuntu webchat app based on IRC (and Jabber)-> http://ubuntuone.com/p/frF/
<Ronnie> oops, wrong link
<Ronnie> http://ubuntuone.com/p/jqX/
<hackjack> kool
<hackjack> is it gui app
<hackjack> from where did you lear dat django
<Ronnie> http://ubuntuone.com/p/mDI/
<Ronnie> there are very good documentation and tutorials for django
<Ronnie> http://www.djangobook.com/
<Ronnie> http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.3/
<hackjack> is it freeware
<Ronnie> its open source !
<Ronnie> a lot better than freeware
<hackjack> you should hav learn php
<Ronnie> i know some PHP basics
<Ronnie> but i like python more
<hackjack> even i know basic input output
<Ronnie> i dont like the OOP of PHP
<hackjack> oop is gud 
<hackjack> any gud command of shell
<hackjack>  i m learning shell programming right now
<Ronnie> there are a lot of commands, i only know the basics
<hackjack> like
<hackjack> dont say ls -l
<Ronnie> hackjack: did you already have a look at this page: http://www.ubuntu-in.info/wiki
<hackjack> dudde you rock
<Ronnie> hackjack: if you hang around a bit longer here, you will see that all Ubuntu enthusiasts rock.
<hackjack> ya man sure i will love to
<Ronnie> Ubuntu is not only an Operating System, its also an 'idea'
<Ronnie> and maybe some day other ppl say to you that 'you rock'. Just start helping people who need it
<hackjack> i need it more
<Ronnie> start developing for ubuntu as volunteer and such
<hackjack> how 
<hackjack> is dere any office in india of ubuntu
<Ronnie> no, you dont need an office, you can do all the volunteer work from your on PC. The only thing you need in an internet conenction
<Ronnie> for things in your loco, see the bottom on this page how to help:  http://www.ubuntu-in.info/wiki
<Ronnie> but you can also choose a project on Launchpad https://launchpad.net/ and add some patches
<Ronnie> for example: https://launchpad.net/loco-directory
<RawChid> There is #ubuntu-in for Indian people
<hackjack> i am a noob in this things right now 
<RawChid> Everyone has to start somewhere
<hackjack> ya 
<hackjack> rawchild : where are you from
<RawChid> The Netherlands
<hackjack> same
<RawChid> ?
<RawChid> I thought you were Indian...
<hackjack> ya i m indian
<RawChid> I've been to Hyderabad :P
<hackjack> kool place
<hackjack> sacred also
<hackjack> what do you do raw child
<RawChid> I was there on a Study Trip
<hackjack> you know shell programming
<hackjack> this wb browser thing is bit tedious
<RawChid> I see
<Ronnie> hackjack: whats wrong with the web chat thing?
<hackjack> its irrtating
<Ronnie> what irritates you with the webchat?
<hackjack> i dont hav a gui like you i am using windows
<Ronnie> what are the adventages of a GUI in your opinion ?
<RawChid> mIRC is an Windows IRC app
<RawChid> But you can guess that I would advise to install Ubuntu :P
<Ronnie> pidgin can be used on windows too
<hackjack> ya i m going to
<hackjack> there is sumting wrong with my pc so i m using windows right now
<hackjack> to to acess other drives using shell
<hackjack> can i hav a virtual shell on windows
<Ronnie> hackjack: what do you mean by shell ?
<hackjack> what you dont know shell
<hackjack> that terminal
<hackjack> terminal window
<RawChid> DOS prompt?
<RawChid> Shell can mean different things, that's why he asked
<hackjack> yes dos is for windows and shell is for linux
<Ronnie> there is no shell for windows (that i know, except than DOS, but thats not comparable to the power of the Linux Shell)
<Ronnie> you can login to an other ubuntu computer shell, within windows
<hackjack> ya so is there any virtual shell that runs on windows
<Ronnie> That question can be better asked in #ubuntu this channel is mainly for loco organization and loco directory development
<Ronnie> just type "/join #ubuntu" without quotes to join #ubuntu channel
<hackjack> ya i got access
<hackjack> no one is ready to reply me
<hackjack>  is there any virtual terminal shell that can work on windows
<hackjack> can any1 help
<hackjack> me
<mhall119> Ronnie: yay!
<mhall119> now to figure out how to get it into LD
<Ronnie> yea, thats not very easy too
<mhall119> it can be
<Ronnie> will the fix be added into natty?
<mhall119> probably not at this point, and LD's server won't be upgraded to natty anyway, they stay with LTS releases
<mhall119> so we can either setup a PPA, and sweet-talk to the sysadmins into adding our PPA to the server
<mhall119> or, we add it using bzr_apps, which might take some added work depending on their branch layout
<Ronnie> PPA should be nice, be i have no exp with creating ppa's
<mhall119> I do, it's not hard at all, launchpad does all the work
<Ronnie> with a PPA other apps which use the code will be helped too
<mhall119> yup
<nhandler> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingCds could use some updating. It looks like someone started to replace intances of Maverick with Natty (incomplete), but the procedure has changed a bit (since there is no more shipit).
<nhandler> And jono is listed as the contact at the bottom. In the past, Maria has been the one we have been sending people to with problems/questions. She should probably be listed (assuming she is still involved and handling them)
<Pendulum> nhandler: I believe Maria stopped doing shipit 6 months ago. I can't remember who the new person is
<Pendulum> (I could be wrong, though)
<mhall119> Ronnie: I got confirmation that the django-openid-auth fixes will get built and placed in an internal PPA, which should make it easier to convince the sysadmins to enable it for LD
<mhall119> I'll keep a watch on it's progress
<Ronnie> mhall119: great :D
<mhall119> cjohnston: dholbach: ^^
<dholbach> mhall119, awesome
<Daniel0108> hi mainerror
<mainerror> hello :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-04-13
<Karuro> Hola, alguien del ubuntu team venezuela?
<YoBoY> good morning
<nigelb> good morning
<nigelb> hey YoBoY :)
<YoBoY> hi nigelb :)
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> mhall119: ping?
<mhall119> nigelb: pong
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-04-14
<YoBoY> good morning
<BigWhale> Every morning.
<BigWhale> Oh lovely, I've been selected to give a talk in Slovenian '20 years of Linux' party.
<BigWhale> s/in/at/
<dholbach> good morning
<Daniel0108> paultag: ping! :)
<megaribi> Help me in anouncing Natty release party!
<megaribi> Dear everybody! LoCo team of Bosnia and Hercegovina does not exist.
<megaribi> However, my university students and me improved Ubuntu translation to Bosnian that we raised thanslation from 280000 untranslated to 91000.
<megaribi> So, this is really worth to organize release party and it is scheduled on my university.
<megaribi> Unfortunantely, there is no LoCo team in Bosnia, so I can not anounce on this page.
<megaribi> Can anybody help me?
<dpm> megaribi, I saw the Bosnian translation activity in Launchpad. That was impressive!
<dpm> megaribi, I'd suggest sending the announcement to the loco-contacts list (you'll find the e-mail address to write to at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/loco-contacts), and I'm sure someone can post it to Planet Ubuntu for you. Going forward, you should consider creating a LoCo
<megaribi> Thanks, I will try to send to smurf address
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-04-15
<cjohnston> anyone from the lc around? 
<se> hi
<se> are there any links to download 
<se> ubuntu
<se> faster
<cjohnston> ubuntu.com
<se> from the site it takes me 4 hours
<se> which it shoukldnt
<cjohnston> Find a local server
<se> how
<mhall119> use bittorrent
<mhall119> especially right after a release
<cjohnston> hes gone
<mhall119> :(
<cjohnston> mhall119: nigelb doesnt believe that im just a peon
<nigelb> haha
 * ajmitch guesses we should probably try & get approved as a loco team to get shiny cds :)
<mhall119> lol, cjohnston 
<mhall119> ajmitch: or pool your money and buy a box
<nigelb> mhall119: I can't belive a peon isn't as powerful as the CEO :P
<nigelb> that's how it works in govt offices here;)
<mhall119> to be honest, I've seen how people drive over there, I can't say I'm surprised
<nigelb> lol
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> If you're ever in Bangalore, remind me to take you on a bike trip :-)
<mhall119> hell
<mhall119> no
<nigelb> haha
<cjohnston> mhall119: I believe you made an error..
<cjohnston> It should be:
<nigelb> did you see that post on planet?
<cjohnston> HELL
<cjohnston> NO
<nigelb> "If you ever go to Bangalore, don't forget to try some extreme sports like taking a cab or crossing the road. Adrenaline rush guaranteed."
<nigelb> mhall119: ^^
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> yeah, I remember that
<nigelb> this was on the planet :-P
<ajmitch> bangalore sounds like a fun place to visit
<nigelb> Oh, it totally is :-)
<cjohnston> mhall119 can you find out who is responsible for unity.u.c
<cjohnston> im thinking the theme is ours, in which case, its borked
<ajmitch> it doesn't look overly bad
<ajmitch> except maybe the 'click here' links
<cjohnston> ajmitch: the favicon is wrong
<cjohnston> the main-nav color is wrong
<cjohnston> im sure i could come up with something else like the footer color probably being wrong
<mhall119> yeah, looks like our old one, have you asked newz?
<cjohnston> he never knows.. all these sites pop up that he knows nothing about
<cjohnston> i asked jcastro, and am waiting to hear from him
<mhall119> heh, he's who I was gonna ask
<cjohnston> we need an official list of sites that use our themes for updating purposes
<mhall119> how about an installable package and a PPA?
<cjohnston> go for it
<mhall119> though I'm not sure how to do that for wordpress
<cjohnston> problem then is compatibility
<mhall119> django is easy
<cjohnston> i.e. LD has special stuff... 
<mhall119> LD's special stuff is in LD's code only
<cjohnston> ya.. but like if the mothership stuff just appeared it would bork up
<mhall119> we'd have to make sure additions like that didn't bork stuff
<cjohnston> we arent that prepared
<cjohnston> we bork stuff every few releases doing everything by hand
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> that's what makes it fun :)
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> i seem to remember something about summit borking
<mhall119> yeah, my code too
<cjohnston> !fail
<ubot4> Factoid 'fail' not found
<cjohnston> someone change !fail to be "mhall119 borked summit!"
<mhall119> I updated summit's code so that it didn't break in South 0.7, and ended up making in break in 0.6
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> haha
<cjohnston> we need to get new souths!
<mhall119> +1 on that
<cjohnston> make them north!
<cjohnston> can i submit an rt for it?
<mhall119> if you feel like getting shot down, sure
<nigelb> heh
<mhall119> actually some internal stuff is using newer South already
<mhall119> so it's possible
<cjohnston> boo!
<mhall119> we can also include a local copy if we wanted
<mhall119> or use bzr_apps to pull it in
<cjohnston> +2
<nigelb> mhall119: bzr_apps is like git submodule?
<mhall119> I don't know, but probably not, since bzr_apps is only really for django
<cjohnston> git what?
<cjohnston> whats git
<cjohnston> :-P
<mhall119> there used to be, once upon a time, a "forest" extension to bzr, which did sub-trees
<mhall119> but I think that's long dead
<nigelb> bah
<nigelb> git submodules are actually quite cool to pull in latest stuff
<mhall119> I used hg subrepos, probably close to the same
<nigelb> mhall119: didn't I tell you about adds.mozilla.org? they use git submodules to get their stuff up-to-date all the time
<mhall119> nothing like that for bzr that I know of
<mhall119> nigelb: never told me about it, no
<nigelb> ok, in that case, I just told you :-P
<mhall119> :P
<nigelb> argh
<nigelb> apparnetly, the travel insurance I got isn't enough.
<nigelb> Sigh
<mhall119> enough for what?
<nigelb> enough for europe
<mhall119> cjohnston: sysadmins say to please file an RT about unity.u.c
<ajmitch> you need to pay more protection money to travel to dangerous places like europe?
<nigelb> ajmitch: no, I need to pay enough so that the insurance covers emergency travel back to my home country :\
<ajmitch> ouch
 * ajmitch hates to think what it'd cost to cover a trip from europe back to nz
<cjohnston> mhall119: I need to get the theme completely ready
<mhall119> cjohnston: there's a newer WP theme already isn't there?
<nigelb> ajmitch: not much actually, its only in the case of health emergency.
<cjohnston> we are seperating the "community" theme from the "official sites that use the community theme" theme
<ajmitch> nigelb: yeah, but it's a long way back to NZ :)
<mhall119> cjohnston: um, why?
<mhall119> just cause of mothership?
<cjohnston> to add mothership among other things
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> that means a minimum of 3 different theme branches to keep in sync
<nigelb> ajmitch: like I guessed, the premium is < 25 aud ;)
<cjohnston> i know
<nigelb> mhall119: yay
<nigelb> that sounds like nightmare :)
<cjohnston> until we can get the mothership a pull thing
<cjohnston> can you work on that
<cjohnston> ???
<mhall119> nigelb: no kidding
<cjohnston> please!
<mhall119> mothership a pull thing?
<cjohnston> where the mothership is hosted in one place, and pulled by all sites that use it
<cjohnston> newz and i have talked about it
<nigelb> what is mothership and why is it called so?
<cjohnston> planet.u.c
<cjohnston> nigelb: the white bar at the top
<mhall119> I actually have a task to do that for main-nav on isd sites, so I'll be figuring out how to do this kind of thing
<cjohnston> good
<nigelb> cjohnston: ah :\
<mhall119> cjohnston: it's no simple thing though, because the web sucks for this kind of thing
<cjohnston> you can change it to do mothership too!
<cjohnston> just an include!
<cjohnston> :-P
<cjohnston> im off for the night
<cjohnston> cya
<nigelb> I can help I think
<mhall119> night
<nigelb> I seem to end having experienc in this kind of tricks :p
<nigelb> mhall119: you're up for 5 pm tomorrow right?
<mhall119> still planning on it, yeah
 * johnc4510 greets channel  :)
<johnc4510> long time no talky
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> hello
<u_dp> anyone awake
<YoBoY> u_dp: hi, yes, have you something to ask ?
<u_dp> just got back from my first ubuntu event
<YoBoY> great, where?
<u_dp> san jose, ca
<mhall119> morning
<paultag> morning mhall119 
<mhall119> morning paultag 
<paultag> mhall119: having a tough time with that ctrl +a, dude
<paultag> tried it like 3 times
<mhall119> that's because Chrome isn't an email client dude
<paultag> :P
<paultag> (says the newly employed web developer)
<mhall119> technically I've been employed as a web developer most of my career
<mhall119> and I never once wrote an email client in HTML
<paultag> I did, for shits
<paultag> it was pretty bad
<mhall119> well, there was that one email form in Perl that let people pass spam though our servers, but I was young and experimenting with new things
<mhall119> it turns out that "elite hackers" can view the source of the form and change the "To" field....
<YoBoY> what you do with the ctrl+a ?
<paultag> YoBoY: mhall119 was trying to get me to delete my inbox (so I can get to inbox 0), and he suggested ctrl + a, delete
<paultag> YoBoY: which is all fine, but I use gmail
<YoBoY> ok ^^"
<mhall119> I use gmail too
<mhall119> they have a great IMAP option
<mhall119> which works well with *real* email clients
<paultag> I use that for my phones :)
<nigelb> mhall119: imap++
<paultag> but not my desktop
<nigelb> paultag: you sir, fail :p
<paultag> I don't like any of the email clients that are there now
<paultag> they suck so much
<paultag> none of them work in any sane way
<nigelb> Thunderbird -> sucks the least.
<paultag> I just keep my phone next to my computer, and use that as my notification system, rather then a 10 minute lag on new mail
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> WIN
<paultag> and the fact that they are so hacked and kludgy really makes me not ever want to use it
<paultag> not to mention gawd-aweful local sync times
<paultag> mhall119: so patch up one to not suck, and I'll use it :)
<paultag> in the meantime, gmail + chrome, q.e.d
<paultag> .
<paultag> nigelb: morning :)
<mhall119> paultag: you can write your own
<paultag> mhall119: I have, but they all suck
<paultag> mhall119: because the IMAP protocol kinda sucks
<paultag> better then POP, but it sucks
<paultag> we need push-imap
<paultag> where you keep a long-poll socket running
<nigelb> mhall119: also, now we know paultag has a dinner date :p
<mhall119> or a new, better protocol all together
<nigelb> morning mhall119 btw :)
<paultag> mhall119: sure do, with a professor :)
<mhall119> nigelb: lol
<paultag> erm, nigelb 
<mhall119> hot for teacher huh?
<paultag> nigelb: my real dinner dates are in my gcal, too many things to keep track of
<nigelb> haha
<paultag> after all, gcal is BETTER THEN LOCAL CLIENTS.
<paultag> mhall119: hehehe
<paultag> mhall119: one of my best friend's moms is a professor
<paultag> she cooks for the out of towners
<YoBoY> there is local calendar clients ? :O
<mhall119> man, this goes from bad to worse
<nigelb> paultag: I'm jealous :p
<paultag> YoBoY: evolution
<paultag> nigelb: aye :)
<YoBoY> evolution... yes but... not for me
<nigelb> one of the creators of ardunio board is in town
<mhall119> YoBoY: Lightning/Thunderbird_+Calendar extension
<paultag> YoBoY: See!! see!!!
<paultag> YoBoY: you and I agree
<nigelb> today I'm meeting him  :)
<paultag> nigelb: woo :)
<mhall119> nigelb: nice
<paultag> nigelb: speaking of arduinos, how's that app coming? >:D
<nigelb> paultag: didn't get hacking time yet :p
<paultag> nigelb: oh boo :)
<nigelb> paultag: probably tomorrow :)
<paultag> nigelb: woo, send me a screenie :)
 * mhall119 likes to have offline email and calendar
<paultag> mhall119: if you're offline, you're not writing fscking emails, why would you, you're *offline*
<mhall119> paultag: not writing, but *reading* I can do
<paultag> mhall119: meh, if an email is not sparkly enough for me to remember it in the 2 seconds I have to decide if it's spam or not, it's not worth my thyme
<mhall119> nor your parsley
<paultag> heyo
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> but seriously, just because we call it spam, doesn't mean it's edible
<paultag> jeeesus, you're worse then carrot top
<paultag> BOO!!!!!
<paultag> BOO!!!!!
<mhall119> whaddya want, I haven't even had my first cup of coffee this morning
<paultag> BOO!!!!!
<paultag> mhall119: having mine now, it's a sub-par blend of stale grinds left in the storage room of an on-campus bagel place
<mhall119> you didn't even read that, you just had "BOO!!!!!" already written waiting to his enter as soon as I said something
<paultag> ah, the high life
<paultag> mhall119: yarp, sure did
<mhall119> lol
<paultag> Oh ffs
<paultag> my netbook batery died
<paultag> I mean, actually died
<paultag> like it's not charging
<mhall119> I bought a new laptop battery the other day, I'm saving it for my plane trip to Budapest
<paultag> heh, aye
<mhall119> my current one is on it's last legs, doesn't get more than 30 minutes
<paultag> one sec, testing my power readings. if all goes well, I'll shut down
<paultag> one moment, plox
<paultag> yarp, hard shutdown
<paultag> godddangit
<paultag> time to get this battery rebuilt >:(
<mhall119> rebuilt?
<paultag> ja
<paultag> there's a place in cleveland that rebuilds batteries for dirt cheep
<paultag> like 6 bucks
<paultag> or I wonder if I can ebay that shit
<paultag> OK, who wants to donate me a battery?
<mhall119> I didn't know rebuilding was even an option...
<paultag> mhall119: yeah, it's pretty kickass
<mhall119> I got mine off ebay for $30 new
<mhall119> at a battery store or from Dell, it would have been $150
<mhall119> but I may have to look into this rebuilding thing
<paultag> mhall119: one of the guys at the clinic was showing me server internal backup batteries that were all "broken", and he just got tons broken on eBay, then sent them to get them rebuilt -- keeps our medical records online
<paultag> mhall119: it's pretty awesome
<mhall119> nice
<mhall119> I wish laptops would come with a smaller internal batter that would run it for maybe 5 minutes, so you can swap out the primary
<paultag> +1 there
<paultag> OK, BBL. School type stuff
<paultag> one love
<mhall119> have fun
<locodir-user> o.o
<u_dp> =-=
<czajkowski> Aloha 
<u_dp> hi czajkowski
<daker> Ronnie, just pushed a new version https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-directory/pixie-plugin/+merge/55981
<Ishwon> hi...
<Ishwon> Can someone please tell me how to join the locoteams and start one? We're planning that for Mauritius.
<YoBoY> hi Ishwon 
<Ishwon> We're actually several LUGs around the island meeting up. Till now, I haven't seen an existing Ubunu Locoteam for MU. 
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto should have some good info on the topic
<dholbach> also if you have more specific question here's a good place to ask questions
<dholbach> or on loco-contacts@lists.ubuntu.com
<Ishwon> Thanks YoBoy. I went through that page. But the process seems long. That's why I preferred contacting you guys on irc. I work as a Unix Admin & I'm a part-time student @ University of Mauritius.
<Ishwon> The students union is planning to hold a Linux Seminar and run a workshop to introduce Linux to the general public.
<YoBoY> Ishwon: yes the process is long, but you can request now some ressources to start, the ndd for example, or a mailing list, or a forum...
<dholbach> the most important thing is to get people together and get them excited about doing something, over time you'll quickly get organised - have a look at what other teams are doing and ask them if you have questions :)
<Ishwon> I do have a group of Linux enthusiasts here, and our meeting place is a local cybercafe. Mauritius isn't a 'big' country, so it's kind of easy for anyone to just drop there in a couple of hours.
<YoBoY> if you need french ressources you can also contact the french locoteam
<YoBoY> ;)
<Ishwon> During the workshop we're also planning to launch a website & forum, for people to access info in our local language.
<dholbach> very nice
<Ishwon> Mauritians are bi-lingual, so we use both english & french to the same extent.
<Ishwon> ...well, I'm thinking this workshop will be a good opportunity to register members and officially get an Ubuntu Locoteam.
<YoBoY> it's a good idea
<YoBoY> and a good start
<Ishwon> My existing group comprises of Ubuntu, openSUSE and Mint users mostly.
<Ishwon> What I'd like to do is make this group a formal one and get Ubuntu users together.
<YoBoY> it's not a problem, you have to see the ubuntu mauritius locoteam like a meta user group, composed of people from lot of other groups
<Ishwon> yep...kinda like that.
<YoBoY> it's the way we see it here in France
<Ishwon> Once, this is done, I can forward a project file to the University of Mauritius and get their support for the seminar.
<Ishwon> They've agreed to sponsor us with their conference hall that can accommodate some 500 people, which is very helpful.
<paultag> Ishwon: :)
<Ishwon> Through some other contacts, I've managed to get a coverage by our local TV channel; because this will be the first Linux event of MU.
<Ishwon> well... So, according to the wiki, I should first create a page about my team, right?
<paultag> Ishwon: sure should
<paultag> Ishwon: be sure to follow naming conventions for minimal headache :)
<Ishwon> Yep... Reading the instructions :)
<paultag> Ishwon: let me know if you need any guidence :)
<paultag> Ishwon: did you create emirateslocoteam  :)
<paultag> erm, sed s/:)/?/g
<Ishwon> nah...
<paultag> oh my jeez
<Ishwon> what happened, paultag?
<paultag> Ishwon: sorry, I misread your loco when you first posted in the channel. You just avoided a bit of a whine :)
<paultag> Ishwon: Oh, nothing. It's just non-standard
<Ishwon> What's the fastest way to register a Locoteam, though? 
<Ishwon> :)
<Ishwon> I see a lot of documentation on the wiki, but can't find how to create a page.
<Ishwon> :(
<paultag> Ishwon: just go to a new page and it'll ask you to make it
<paultag> Ishwon: be sure to be logged in
<Ishwon> I'm logged in...
<Ishwon> but still...no sign of where to start a page.
<Ishwon> Guys, still can't find the create page.
<Ishwon> :(
<Ishwon> went to wiki.ubuntu.com
<Ishwon> Went to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuYouth/Howto/CreateWikiPage as well, but it seems the page needs some update.
<paultag> Ishwon: just go to a page that does not exists
<paultag> Ishwon: and hit `create page'
<Ishwon> cool :)
<Ishwon> got it now!
<Ishwon> Thanks paul.
<paultag> Ishwon: righto
<paultag> :)
<Ishwon> alrite, creation of a small wiki page done. i'll update it later with some customizations.
<Ishwon> what's the next step. hmm...
<YoBoY> link of the wiki page ?
<Ishwon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NitinSookun
<Ishwon> Will need some ideas of what kind of domain we should select for the LoCo Team site, etc.
<YoBoY> NitinSookun ?
<YoBoY> ha ok it's your name ^^"
<Ishwon> yep...
<YoBoY> I was expecting a team page :p
<Ishwon> oh...not now, i'm still planning the event...
<YoBoY> :)
<YoBoY> you should put also a link to your launchpad page 
<Ishwon> we initially scheduled it for May... i'm working on Linux contacts, and another team working with local contacts to get support, like i mentioned tv & radio channels.
<u_dp> hello locos
<Ishwon> i think we're getting press coverage as well.
<YoBoY> hi u_dp 
<u_dp> :D
<u_dp> interested in switching to ubuntuz
<nigelb> paultag: tonight your time? :)
<Ishwon> Ok YoBoy, launchpad added.
<YoBoY> u_dp: ubuntuz ?
<Ishwon> i also subscribed to loco-contacts@lists.ubuntu.com
<paultag> nigelb: humms?
<u_dp> yes ubuntu
<u_dp> :P
<nigelb> paultag: screenshot :P
<u_dp> with a 'z'
<paultag> nigelb: oh, woot!!
<u_dp> nerdpluralz
<paultag> nigelb: can't wait :)
<nigelb> \:)
<YoBoY> u_dp: haaaa ok
<u_dp> ;D
<YoBoY> u_dp: just dl a live CD, boot on it, try it, and install it if you like it :)
<u_dp> but i don't have a cd drive :(
<Ronnie> u_dp: you can also create a bootable usbstick
<u_dp> but my usb ports are epoxied for air gap :(
<Ronnie> u_dp: your making it difficult...
<Ronnie> u_dp: you can do an network install, but that requires more knowlegde
<YoBoY> u_dp: card reader ?
<Ishwon> guys...i'm kinda stuck with 'loads' of info in front of see. can you please help me register for a LoCo Team?
<Ishwon> :(
<Ishwon> i'm turning round n round the wiki.
<u_dp> so how would i do a network install
<u_dp> pxe boot or something?
<leogg> Ishwon, what do you have so far? wiki?
<Ishwon> I read the instructions on wiki & created a personal page.
<Ishwon> I have a group of Linux enthusiasts, we got a common meeting place here.
<leogg> Ishwon, link to the wiki?
<Ishwon> We intend to register a LoCo Team, to represent Ubuntu in a Linux Workshop at the University of Mauritius. I'm a part-time student there, and a Unix Admin by profession.
<leogg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NitinSookun
<YoBoY> https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam << you can start by creating the team ubuntu-mu (it's mu ?) on launchpad 
<Ishwon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NitinSookun
<Ishwon> Yeah, that's right YoBoy. It's MU for Mauritius.
<Ishwon> Ok, doing that right now.
<leogg> Ishwon, YoBoY, yes, it's -mu
<u_dp> Ronnie: any suggestions for network install?
<leogg> Ishwon, I sent you an invitation to join https://launchpad.net/~locoteams
<Ronnie> u_dp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<Ronnie> or you can switch your harddrive to another computer, install ubuntu and switch the hdd back
<u_dp> my harddrive is soldiered to my motherboard :/
<mhall119> it's what?!?!
<YoBoY> u_dp: change your computer ^^"
<mhall119> +1 YoBoY 
<u_dp> s/soldiered/soldered
<mhall119> $20 says it's a Sony
<u_dp> no man it's for security purposes
<mhall119> wtf?
<u_dp> it's also a solid state disk
<u_dp> i think the easiest way to install ubuntu would be to desolder the usb connector and attach a usb cable with a usb stick directly
<YoBoY> you can clean the usb connector ?
<u_dp> clean it?
<locodir-user> can anyone tell me where i find the norwegian ubuntu community on irc?
<YoBoY> locodir-user: try #ubuntu-no
<cjohnston> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-no provides you with a link to the chat
<locodir-user> tx
<locodir-user> I have a problme.. Want to open a file - installation file in console
<locodir-user> How do i do that
<locodir-user> ?
<u_dp> is it a script?
<locodir-user> "open konsole in Transformation Pack director"
<locodir-user> write "chmod +x install.sh"
<locodir-user> Vistar7 Transformation Pack for Kubuntu
<u_dp> oh
<u_dp> so once you do that command
<u_dp> "chmod +x install.sh"
<u_dp> you can do "./install.sh"
 * locodir-user test
<cjohnston> mhall119: what ever happened with getting the django-openid-auth thing merged
<Ronnie> mhall119: is planning to make a ppa of it, so it can be applied on the server
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'll check on it and see what's the holdup
<mhall119> probably it's just that nobody's gotten around it it yet
<cjohnston> crack the whip
<mhall119> heh
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-04-16
<YoBoY> good morning locoteams :)
<Ishwon> Good morning YoBoy!
<Ishwon> :)
<YoBoY> bonjour Ishwon 
<Ishwon> Ah... Oui! Bonjour YoBoy!
<YoBoY> :D
<Ishwon> U're from where dude?
<YoBoY> France, near Paris
<Ishwon> Cool!
<YoBoY> it's why yesterday I told you, you can request French ressources too if you need, like French LiveCD (not free, but cheap)
<Ishwon> Well... Getting the LiveCD in French isn't a problem. We can select the Language from the boot menu, anyway.
<Ishwon> I've a question though, does Ubuntu provide distribution of free CDs to locoteams when they organise events. That'll be a great help.
<YoBoY> Ishwon: Canonical provide free CDs to approved LocoTeams now. But I think you can always request a conference pack https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences
<YoBoY> Since the change with the distribution of free CD with shipit, I don't know if the Pack B is still provided
<YoBoY> !lococouncil
<ubot4> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<YoBoY> :D
<YoBoY> only them can know about that.
<Ishwon> Is it the loco-council to approve locoteams as well?
<YoBoY> yes
<YoBoY> but you are strating, don't ask for approval now :)
<Ishwon> alrite, I'll get my members to join the team i created on launchpad first...
<Ishwon> yeah...
<YoBoY> start doing events like Ubuntu Hours, pic nic, holding both, making install fests
<Ishwon> yep...
<YoBoY> If you can, start a team blog, and post on all your activities, with pictures (they like pictures)
<Ishwon> i'll inform them about the Linux Workshop though...
<czajkowski> morning 
<YoBoY> hi czajkowski :)
<Ishwon> ok, that sounds cool. hmm... do i hve rights to register something like ubuntu-mu.org or i need approval from their side?
<czajkowski> Ishwon: what team is this, start of slowly document your work and if you need help or guidance please just ask us for some help ok. 
<czajkowski> Ishwon: that will be requested via canonical 
<czajkowski> Ishwon: start off wit wiki page and launchpad ac 
<czajkowski> and work from there
<Ishwon> Mauritius Ubuntu LoCo Team
<czajkowski> websites can come once the other things re done first ok
<Ishwon> hmm...ok, gona document a few things to post on the wiki.
<Ishwon> thanks for the tips YoBoy & czajkowski.
<Ishwon> :)
<czajkowski> Ishwon: and as YoBoY pointed out asking the loco council for help or ideas is a good thing
<czajkowski> we're here to help in any way we can 
<YoBoY> czajkowski: the  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences is still valid ? what about the pack B for not yet approved teams ?
<Ishwon> i'm hving trouble signing the Ubuntu Code of Conduct.
<Ishwon> it says : (7, 9, u'No public key')
<Ishwon> Yeah, i'll start with a Pack B.
<czajkowski> Ishwon: I'm not sure conference pack b  is an option now 
<czajkowski> I will have to find out
<czajkowski> but you'd need to be some sort of an active loco before you request stuff
<Ishwon> yeah, i registered the team on launchpad. will inform my members to join in, in the coming days.
<Ishwon> can you help with the signature prob i'm getting?
<Ishwon> the key seems valid. it's working to decrypt the mail launchpad sent.
<czajkowski> Ishwon: I'm actualy just heading out, but there should be some tutorials on how to sign the CoC online 
<czajkowski> if something is not working right, it may mean you've missed a step somewhere. 
<YoBoY> Ishwon: have you published your key ?
<Ishwon> yeah...that was done.
<YoBoY> the doc says : It can take up to thirty minutes before your key is available to Launchpad. After that time, you're ready to import key into into Launchpad.
<YoBoY> the howto : https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey
<Ishwon> I've imported the key to launchpad. can see it there.
<Ishwon> it's only when signing that it says, error. and displays (7, 9, u'No public key').
<Ishwon> when i try signing again it says "It appears you have already done this. The key 0BEC7FD0 is registered on your account. You can skip to the next step if you are not intending on signing with a different key" now.
<Ishwon> but on my main page, it shows 'No' under "Signed Ubuntu Code of Conduct".
<Ishwon> Maybe it's not yet updated.
<Ishwon> nope, i made a mistake, it said ive already done this for 'registering openpgpkey' and not for signing the Coc.
<undif> http://www.livestream.com/ubuntufryslan jam
<undif> dutch python course 10 at 19.30
<RawChid> Nice. 
<RawChid> Today we had a great Ubuntu Jam here in Nijmegen (.nl) 
<AlanBell> all set for our LoCo quiz night in a few hours
<AlanBell> if anyone wants to observe/laugh then it will be in #ubuntu-trivia and audio on mumble at mumble.libertus.co.uk
<Ronnie> daker_: https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-directory/pixie-plugin/+merge/55981
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-04-17
<daker> cjohnston, good morning ツ
<daker> can you comment on this bug 763114
<daker> ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 763114 in loco-directory "Provide required attribution for photos (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/763114
<cjohnston> daker: I saw that.. I wanted to talk to Mike... IMO if you are posting the picture to whatever media is used for LD you are giving permission
<daker> ok
<cjohnston> I'm not hugely fluent in that stuff.. but thats my opinion
<czajkowski> best person to ask is greg 
<czajkowski> greg-g tbh
<ia> hello. I have a question about creating launchpad mailing list for (not approved/not official) loco team (on launchpad). As far as i understand ( according to this - https://help.launchpad.net/ListHelp#Establishing%20a%20mailing%20list ), owner of team should place request, but lp administrators can reject it. So, my question is - what owner had to do for getting approve, but not reject? Is there any rules or criterions for approval?
<pleia2> ia: loco teams usually have lists at lists.ubuntu.com rather than on launchpad itself, what country are you in?
<mamoloco> boa noite a todos!
<mamoloco> tem alguém aqui de Fortaleza - CE?
<mamoloco> Tanta gente, mas que pena que ninguém fala nada
<mamoloco> :/
<mamoloco> é..... boa noite :/
<JanC> mamoloco: most peopel here speak English, you might wan to try #ubuntu-pt or #ubuntu-br
<JanC> doh
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-04-09
<Soraismyname> hello?
<jedijf> Soraismyname: hi
<jedijf> hello is <reply> Welcome to the P
<jedijf> forget hello
<jedijf> no bot :/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-04-10
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> kalhspera exo problhma me laptop sto opoio eixa win7 kai ebala linux 11.10 kai otan to anoigo den enfanizetai to grub kai mpenei sto win7 help!!
<locodir-user> Hello !
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-04-11
<dholbach> good morning
<Lamag> Hi!
<Geochr> Hi all, here is a bug that affects all the translator teams in Launchpad. You can inform your local translation teams.
<Geochr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/975970
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 975970 in launchpad "Messages reviewed in translator mode if you don't check manually "Someone should review this translation"" [Undecided,Opinion]
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-04-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-04-13
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> no one here?
<benonsoftware> Hello locodir-user 
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-04-14
<YoBoY> bonjour
<cprofitt> benvei: welcome
<cprofitt> I hope the folks in this channel can assist you.
<benvei> Okay, thanks cprofitt 
<cprofitt> what is your question?
<benvei> The former owner from the ubuntu-at LoCo stopped his work, so i asked him if i can refound the LoCo Team. He said Yes. So i refoundet the Launchpad page, etc. and all works
<benvei> but he isnt active in IRC anymore, but he is still the owner of the channel
<benvei> so, what can i do to become owner rights on #ubuntu-at ?
<cprofitt> do you have a link to the launchpad page for the team?
<benvei> cprofitt, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-at
<benvei> and : http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-at
<cprofitt> alright...
<cprofitt> working on it benvei 
<benvei> thanks cprofitt !
<cprofitt> benvei: please join #ubuntu-irc
<benvei> cprofitt, allready here ;)
<benvei> *there
<cprofitt> cool
<czajkowski> benvei: to change the contact on lp just log a question on lp and it'll be changed for you
<czajkowski> benvei: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<benvei> czajkowski, thanks!
<czajkowski> np
<benvei> a
<benvei> ups, false chan
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-04-15
<czajkowski> benvei: before any of the stuff was handed over did you get permission from the old contact to change things into your name 
<benvei> czajkowski, yes...
<czajkowski> any eamil proof?
<benvei> czajkowski, no, only IRC... some members from #ubuntu-at where there they can also proof it
<czajkowski> I ask as someone raised some concerns and just wondered did people check into the changes of irc and lp and team with the previous person before changing it 
<benvei> czajkowski, what do you mean?
<benonsoftware> czajkowski: Quick PM please?
<czajkowski> benonsoftware: sure 
<czajkowski> benvei: usually there is email proff required so for example 
<czajkowski> the Loco council would have been cc'd on a change for team contact so they know it's been agreed upon
<czajkowski> I would have assumed something similar would happen for the irc channel 
<czajkowski> benvei: were you always the team owner of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-at
<benvei> czajkowski, nope, the owner of the channel owned it before. And he said we can have the team... this can proof. Uhm.  All people in #ubuntu-at ;)
<AlanBell> Daniel0108: o/
<AlanBell> benvei: why is https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-at got a created date of 2012-03-30
<AlanBell> surely that has been around a heap earlier than that
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> looks like it's just been created and I can't find someone on lp to check 
<czajkowski> !lococouncil | Daniel0108 
<ubot2> Daniel0108: The Loco Council is cprofitt, czajkowski, greg-g, itnet7, SergioMeneses and xdatap1 - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<yy> ?
<ashickur-noor> hi
<ashickur-noor> Anybody there?
<greg-g> hello
<ashickur-noor> I am little confuse
<ashickur-noor> 12.04 will release on 26th April
<ashickur-noor> But http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ here
<ashickur-noor> listed the release party
<ashickur-noor> from 21 to 28
<greg-g> ashickur-noor: right, various teams find it better to have the actual event on different dates. People like to do install parties on the weekend or other things which don't make sense to do on the day of release.
<greg-g> so, it's a week of release partying, isn't that awesome!
<ashickur-noor> The date is before release
<ashickur-noor> I think
<greg-g> right, it is for the entire week of the release
<greg-g> release is on thursday
<greg-g> but, don't worry too much about that date spread, it doesn't mean much other than it allows LoCos to have events during the week related to the release and they'll show up in the release-related events listing
<greg-g> it's more of a technical issue than a policy issue
<ashickur-noor> So we can arrange release party before release?
<greg-g> if you think that is best for your LoCo, sure, nothing is stopping you, but it'd be a little weird, no?
<greg-g> ;)
<ashickur-noor> yao
<ashickur-noor> *yap
<ashickur-noor> party before release
<ashickur-noor> its weired
<ashickur-noor> is there any date limitation? 
<ashickur-noor> for arranging release party?
<czajkowski> ashickur-noor: most people have it that weekend or within the week but we've spread it out a bit longer to help 
<czajkowski> having it before doesnt really make sense as it's not released so you're having a pre release party :) 
<ashickur-noor> I see it on the event wiki page
<ashickur-noor> We are planning for 4th May
<ashickur-noor> So when I checked the date starts from 21
<ashickur-noor> I become confuse
<czajkowski> yes one team had an event that weekend already
<czajkowski> so wanted to include the release part 
<greg-g> ashickur-noor: really, don't worry about it, just move on and go have fun with your party :)
<greg-g> it's just a technical thing with the LoCo Directory :)
<mhall119> greg-g: ashickur-noor: you can change the date to anything you want
<mhall119> if you go to create an event from the global event page, we limit the date range, but if you go from your team page or go back after creating the event, you can set it to anything
<Daniel0108> czajkowski: around?
<YoBoY> cool merci :)
<YoBoY> oups wrong chan sorry ^^"
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-04-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-04-09
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> lalalala
<locodir-user> a lo loco
<genii-around> Hm
<BobJonkman> Hi genii-around!
<genii-around> BobJonkman: Hellos!
<BobJonkman> Missed you at the last IRC meeting.
<genii-around> BobJonkman: Yeah, I had to work through it :( 
<BobJonkman> I'm going to be in TO for a while sometime on Friday (time as yet undetermined). Care to set up an impromptu Ubuntu Hour?
<BobJonkman> (we could transfer this conversation to #ubuntu-ca, which is where I thought we were :p
<genii-around> Hehe, OK
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-04-10
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-04-11
<dholbach> good morning
<Oshakati> Allo folks
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-04-12
<locodir-user> hi
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-04-07
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, yo yo yo
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-04-08
<dholbach> good morning
<Striezl> deutsch sprechende User hier?
<belkinsa> jose, did jono see the question
<jose> belkinsa: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTYhvBiV4as&feature=share&t=7m58s
<belkinsa> I know, I have the channel feed and the video up
<jose> cool
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-04-09
<dholbach> good morning
<belkinsa> jose, thanks. Jono did answer it.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-04-10
<dholbach> good morning
<Ekushey> hello everyone
<Ekushey> is http://loco.ubuntu.com down?
<Ekushey> i can't access it... not sure if it's a problem at my end or not?
<jose> Ekushey: erm, let me check
<jose> Ekushey: we're having problems with a datacenter
<Ekushey> oh... OK i'll check later then... I though something is wrong with my Internet connection
<Ekushey> thanks 
<jose> Ekushey: is there an specific thing you want to know? I may be able to help
<Ekushey> i wanted a add a release party event for ubuntu-bd
<Ekushey> but i can do it later, no problem :)
<Ekushey> *wanted to
<jose> oh, cool, then :)
<jose> thanks for that!
<Ekushey> :)
<jose> Ekushey: should be up now
<Ekushey> yes it up jose, but gets stuck on the login page. getting this error: "OpenID discovery error: HTTP Response status from identity URL host is not 200. Got status 500"
<jose> Ekushey: can you try logging in again?
<Ekushey> it gave the same error few times but finally was able to login :)
<jose> cool, then
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-04-11
<SimonDefli> ciao a tutti
<SimonDefli> hi all
<SimonDefli> mi piacerebbe promuovere LINUX e vorrei sapere se ci sono già persone che si occupano di questo in italia
<SimonDefli> id like to promote linux and would like to know if there are people involved in THIS in Italy
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-04-12
<locodir-user> olá
<BobJonkman> ping jose
<jose> BobJonkman: pong!
<belkinsa> BobJonkman, when is the next Ubuntu Canada meeting?
<BobJonkman> Hiya!
<jose> o/
<BobJonkman> Next Ubuntu Canada online meeting is 24 April at 7:00pm EDT
<belkinsa> Thank you.
<BobJonkman> jose: Regarding that message about Sri Lanka, I'm not sure if Aruna is in touch with the Sri Lankan team.
<jose> oh, ok, but if anything you know you can gives us a heads up and we'll look into it asap :)
<jose> well, at least we try
<BobJonkman> belkinsa: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2756-online-meeting-for-ubuntu-canada/
<BobJonkman> jose: :)  
<belkinsa> Thanks again
<BobJonkman> I don't even know if there is a Sri Lankan team.  There doesn't seem to be one on http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<BobJonkman> <sarcasm>Great news!</sarcasm> shaw.ca , one of Canada's major ISPs is rejecting mail from the Ubuntu-ca mailing list server. I just got a notification that the last message to six subscribers has bounced, and now mailman has disabled delivery for those people.
<BobJonkman> Not Ubuntu's fault, but shaw.ca's fault for picking a lousy e-mail censor
<BobJonkman> s/censor/anti-spam blocklist/
<amirGZOOeldor> anybody home? a LoCo PoC needs some help
<amirGZOOeldor> thanks for the tip rt@ubuntu-il.org
<jose> amirGZOOeldor: yes?
<amirGZOOeldor> jose: (1) hi
<jose> what's up?
<amirGZOOeldor> strange. can you tell me what is my ip . com ?
<amirGZOOeldor> without digital forensics involved
<amirGZOOeldor> w8 i'll show you mine first
<amirGZOOeldor> through chromium*
<jose> amirGZOOeldor: erm, what do you need? I don't think that's related to a LoCo Team
<amirGZOOeldor> jose: My team is sort of 'inactive', I am the only one to keep it 'running' on low flame'
<amirGZOOeldor> 109.186.159.70 that's me I think
<amirGZOOeldor> Tel Aviv
<amirGZOOeldor> I don't trust my FF
<amirGZOOeldor> :(
<jose> amirGZOOeldor: did you reply to any of the three emails I personally sent?
<amirGZOOeldor> jose: to my gmail? no
<jose> that's the problem
<amirGZOOeldor> jose: however
<amirGZOOeldor> I did made an old connection with someone on LinkedIn
<jose> at least check them and you'll understand
<jose> and what happened?
<amirGZOOeldor> thanks I know I'm in good hands now (thanks Xubuntu/Ubuntu 13.10)
<amirGZOOeldor> jose: you really wanna know :)
<amirGZOOeldor> GZOO is TREE if A=Z, B=Y, C=X, and I'm losing it in my parent's house
<jose> amirGZOOeldor: could you please keep this on-topic?
<amirGZOOeldor> I'm almost 27 and we have a Hebrew song about being sick at home when you're 30
<amirGZOOeldor> jose: sorry
<amirGZOOeldor> jose: It's GMT+3 here so I must resign
<amirGZOOeldor> thank you jose 
<amirGZOOeldor> I'm usually known as 'amireldor' and that's it
<jose> ok
<jose> good night.
<amirGZOOeldor> jose: gnight.
<belkinsa> What was that?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-04-13
<locodir-user> hello, I just installed ubuntu 12.04 after working with windows xp for a long time and need some help regarding the desktop
<toddy> hi locodir-user – the right channel for support questions is #ubuntu There are a lot of supporters which can help you. :)
<locodir-user> Thanks
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-04-06
<Kilos> morning PaulW2U  ejat  
<Kilos> and everyone else
<PaulW2U> Good morning Kilos 
<genii> Hey, I wanted to add our Vivid Release Party in Toronto to http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ but there's no global event listed for 15.04 Release Parties yet
<BobJonkman> Hi !lococouncil -- me too.
<BobJonkman> !lococouncil
<ubot5> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat, PabloRubianes, and nhaines - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-04-07
<mhall119> BobJonkman: genii: I've created http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3075/ for you
<genii> mhall119: Thanks :)
<Kilos> evening nhaines  and other peeps in the states
<Kilos> and morning to everyone else
<Kilos> TaeheeJang  well done
<TaeheeJang> Kilos: haha you're welcome. Thankyou!
<Kilos> any time
<TaeheeJang> I'm talking with Karl Wortmann, and he will join IRC again.
<Kilos> good
<nhaines> Good evening, Kilos.  :)
<Kilos> :D
<BobJonkman> Yay! Thanx, mhall119
<boon> hello
<Kilos> hi boon  
<boon> hi kilos.....anything good happening in the chat room or Wat
<Kilos> very quiet here boon  
<Kilos> only new news is that korea have a running LoCo
<Kilos> hi toddy  
<toddy> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi dpm  
<TaeheeJang> umm.. exactly korea team has operated by previous leader, and we voted new leader, and made a renewed council.
<Kilos> at least its up and running again
<Kilos> thats what counts
<TaeheeJang> yes right. haha.
<Kilos> get the guys to read and understand http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct
<Kilos> its all about helping each other and working together
<Kilos> the leader must lead by example
<Kilos> then others enjoy following
<TaeheeJang> yes i will. thx!
<Kilos> hi PabloRubianes  
<PabloRubianes> hi Kilos
<ShawnK> Hi
<Kilos> hi ShawnK  
<wxl> nhaines: i forgot. did you say you were planning on coming to lfnw or oscon?
<nhaines> wxl: I was thinking of coming to OSCON, but I'm not sure if my schedule will work out.  I'll know after the end of the month.
<wxl> nhaines: alright cool, well keep me in the loop. they haven't opened registration yet, so no rush, but i'm hoping to use lfnw as a dress rehearsal of sorts.
<nhaines> Ooh, a good idea.
<wxl> i gotta get my freaking pi2 set up already
<wxl> if you're going to come to oscon, let me know and i'll leave the ubuntu phone side of things in your hands XD
<nhaines> Haha, thanks!  Yeah, I'll definitely keep you filled in.  I had just been thinking about OSCON last week.
<wxl> it would be nice to actually have the bq phone there rather than just my crappy old nexus 4 :)
<nhaines> Hopefully that'll be something that Canonical can make happen by then.  :)  But the truth is that the two phones seem to work very similarly.
<wxl> nhaines: i realize that but the officialness of it will certainly make those less personally familiar with ubuntu ooh and ahh :)
<nhaines> I found that this actually seemed to be a secondary concern.  A lot of people were happy to see Ubuntu on our N4s at SCALE and then just briefly look at or hold the bq phone before leaving.
<nhaines> (This was a pleasant surprise.)
<wxl> oh hm
<wxl> kind of makes sense
<wxl> and really the bq isn't marketed for the us, so that makes sense!
<nhaines> Yeah.  There was a lot of "When will this phone be available in the US?"  "Never."
<wxl> (aside: at first i didn't grok what you meant by n4 and thought there was some arm server i didn't know about) XD
<wxl> never?
<nhaines> Nope!  The bq phone is Europe-only.
<wxl> i thought canonical had announced there was to be an announcement
<wxl> oh
<wxl> not "touch" you mean "bq"
<wxl> yeah, makes sense
<nhaines> We had the "announcement in the next 6 months" timeframe back then, and I would surmrise with the attendee that a US-based phone would probably be speced more appropriately for US tastes.
<wxl> the bq isn't 4g is it?
<nhaines> It can do European HSPA+ but not US HSPA+ or LTE.
<wxl> has lte even hit europe at all?
<nhaines> Or 3G for that matter.  So here it's 2G.
<nhaines> I believe they've been using LTE for a while but the frequencies are different.
<nhaines> I donno.  I just buy Nexus phones so I don't have to worry about it.
<wxl> heheh yeah
<nhaines> Heck, T-Mobile doesn't even charge me for international data roaming anymore.  :D
<wxl> well i know that 3g is far more common there
<nhaines> Or texts either, I think.
<wxl> whereis here 4g is an expectation
<nhaines> Yeah, I'd mention how great the phone is in the European market, and note how smooth and fast Ubuntu was on low-mid-end hardware.
<wxl> hm so i'm probably using hspa+ with t-mobile
<wxl> i didn't realize that
<nhaines> So if the US wants a flagship phone, well, just think of how well Ubuntu will run on that.
<wxl> yeah
 * wxl grins widely
<nhaines> Regardless of the fact that it's true anyway, everyone seemed to buy into that.
<wxl> how close is lte speed to hspa+?
<nhaines> Or when someone asked how Ubuntu ran on the N5, I'd say "It's the best way to run Ubuntu if you hate Bluetooth."
<wxl> hehehe
<nhaines> HSPA+ is slower than LTE now but was faster than the first LTE phones out there.
<wxl> interesting
<wxl> according to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_wireless_data_standards#Overview it seems that hspa+ has the potential to annihilate lte
<nhaines> Probably, but everyone seems to have picked LTE anyway.  :)
<wxl> doesn't make sense to me considering we have to create new infrastructure
<wxl> UNLESS it is proven tha ttechnically lte can exceed all possible improvements in hspa+
<nhaines> Or if the hardware's cheaper.  But when T-Mobile rolled out HSPA+ they made the towers software upgradeable to LTE.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-04-08
<Kilos> hi nhaines  and others
<Kilos> easier to say hi then i dont have to remember who is in what timezone
<nhaines> Sounds scalable to me!
<Kilos> hi taihsiang  
<taihsiang> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi genii  
 * genii slides Kilos a fresh coffee
<Kilos> cool ty for that
 * Kilos adds more sugar
<elky> surely genii doesn't buy coffee that needs sugar...
<genii> I surely do not
<Kilos> haha hi elky  dpm  
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> Good morning, dholbach!
<dholbach> hey nhaines
<Kilos> morning dholbach  
<dholbach> hey Kilos :)
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> hi jason_  
<jason_> hi~ Kilos ^^
<unloco> hola
<Kilos> hi PabloRubianes  TaeheeJang  
<TaeheeJang> Kilos: hi Kilos!
<PabloRubianes> hi Kilos
<PabloRubianes> :)
<Kilos> oh ya :D
<TaeheeJang> oh Pablo I read your reply to my loco-teams mail. Thanks!
<PabloRubianes> TaeheeJang: no problem,we are here for that
<TaeheeJang> Good. :D
<Kilos> hey guys has the ubuntu bugsquad got an irc channel please
<Kilos> evening pleia2  mhall119  
<PaulW2U> Kilos: Hi kilos, it's #ubuntu-bugs
<pleia2> hi there Kilos 
<Kilos> ty PaulW2U  
<Kilos> one of the za guys is interested in try his hand at bug fixing
<Kilos> trying
<mhall119> hi Kilos 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-04-09
<Kilos> hi nhaines  PotatoGim  
<nhaines> Hi, Kilos.
<nhaines> Are you enjoying autumn?
<Kilos> lol not really i hate winter and cold weather and pretoria gets cold
<Kilos> i spent too many years in durban
<Kilos> are you enjoying spring
<Kilos> hi mhall119  pleia2  
<nhaines> lol.  It's been nice and warm lately except for yesterday when it poured rain for about an hour, and today it was chilly, which is nice in its own way... because another week and it'll be warm again.  :)
<Kilos> yay :D
<Kilos> warm is good
<Kilos> we are still at 13°c for minimums so bearable
<Kilos> bad winters we get to -2°c
<PotatoGim> Hi
<Kilos> hi philipballew  
<philipballew> Kilos, hey there
<Kilos> hi dpm  TaeheeJang_iPhon  
<Kilos> morning dholbach  
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hi Kilos
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-04-10
<Kilos> hi nhaines  and all others
<nhaines> HI Kilos.  :)
<Kilos> :-)
<Kilos> hi dpm  
<Kilos> hi dholbach  
<dholbach> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> :)
<Kilos> hehe smiley day
<czajkowski> aloha 
<Kilos> hi czajkowski  
<czajkowski> Kilos: hey there 
<czajkowski> hows things?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<dpm> morning Kilos
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-04-11
<Kilos> hi nhaines  and every one else
<nhaines> Hiya, Kilos.  :)
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> hi toddy  DalekSec  
<Kilos> :-)
<toddy> hi Kilos :)
<DalekSec> Kilos: Howdy.
<MooDoo> howdy all
<Kilos> hi MooDoo  wickedpuppy  
<genii> BobJonkman: Just saw that email
<BobJonkman> Hi genii! I'm spamming things all over the Interwebs today.  Is this the one about Debian Jessie, or the announcement to Ubuntu Canada?
<BobJonkman> (for those in IRC that aren't on the mailing list, or the forums, or Launchpad or in a local chapter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2273273
<genii> BobJonkman: Jessie. I don't have any problem if they want to have a co-event since Ubuntu and Debian are so closely related
<BobJonkman> Good. That's what I'm doing on Saturday in KW as well.
<genii> Although from Debians release schedule I see Jessie is due 25th and we'll be doing Vivid on day-of which is 23rd
<BobJonkman> genii, any chance we'll see you out here for the KW party>
<BobJonkman> s/>/?/
<genii> BobJonkman: I have no travel money right now, so unlikely 
<BobJonkman> genii: OK, too bad. But I'll be in Toronto for your that URP.  Need help setting up again?
<genii> BobJonkman: Sure, can always use some extra hands :)
<BobJonkman> genii: OK, I'll be there shortly after 7:00pm
<genii> BobJonkman: Also invited Sergio btw, guess we'll see if he shows up
<BobJonkman> Yay!  He's been wanting to get involved in the greater free-software community
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-04-12
<Kilos> ohi nhaines  DalekSec  and other ubuntu peeps
<Kilos> hi jpds_  
<DalekSec> Kilos: I'm one of the Ohio folk.
<Kilos> ah ty DalekSec  
<belkinsa> DalekSec, Ohio you say?  Come and visit #ubuntu-us-ohio
<belkinsa> Oh, wait, DalekSec, I know you. Nevermind.
<DalekSec> belkinsa: /whois
<DalekSec> Also, -oh
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi belkinsa  
<belkinsa> Curse of the logging into my client and waking up for the morning.
<belkinsa> And o/ Kilos
<belkinsa> And for the Greeks and Russians, happy Easter.
<Kilos> who who i contact to find out if an address for a mailing list has been granted for ubuntu-africa?
<Kilos> last i heard neo32 applied via the planet i think he said
<Kilos> whew sorry, who do/can i contact
<JanC> the planet isn't exactly the right place to request that, I think?  :)
<JanC> and I assume it has to be approved by the loco-council?
<Kilos> ah ty JanC  maybe i should ask them, its for my site anyway
<JanC> als: maybe contact neo32 ?
<JanC> also*
<Kilos> he is busy with some project that keeps him away for weeks on end
<Kilos> and we are about ready to launch the site
<JanC> maybe also check loco-council meeting logs/reports?
<Kilos> ill do that thanks
<JanC> and if they approve it, it's the Canonical sysadmins who have to implement it
<Kilos> how do i get to the loco council? i see its invite only
<JanC> some of them are in here, and they have a mailing list
<Kilos> hopefully one of them sees my query
<Kilos> i suppose we can launch the site without it too and add it in later
<JanC> http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/ has their contact info
<Kilos> it isnt for an actual loco but for the whole of africas ubuntu users
<Kilos> ty for the help JanC  
<JanC> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil 
<Kilos> many thanks, let me see what i can achive
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> is it not just a matter of creating a mailing list for the project, what I mean is, can anyone starting a new project not just create his own mailing list?
<Kilos> the site is for ubuntu-africa
<inetpro> https://help.launchpad.net/ListHelp
<JanC> inetpro: I assume he means a list on lists.ubuntu.com, not on launchpad
<JanC> (he or she)
<inetpro> JanC: are they not linked in any way?
<JanC> inetpro: not really no
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro thought you just create a team and as part of the admin interface you also select to create a mailing list
<Kilos> i think it will be granted because #ubuntu-africa is official
<mhall119> inetpro: you can do that through Launchpad, but your mailing list will be @lists.launchpad.net not @lists.ubuntu.com
<inetpro> ah
<inetpro> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> np
<Kilos> mhall119  ty and may i know where you sre please
<Kilos> are
<Kilos> hi MooDoo  
<MooDoo> howdy Kilos how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<MooDoo> yeah ok thanks :D
<MooDoo> just setting up bonding on my server
<mhall119> Kilos: where I'm located?
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> im trying to fit peeps into timezones 
<Kilos> like i often said morning to nhaines  when he was almost going to bed
<Kilos> hehe
<MooDoo> lol
<mhall119> Kilos: I'm in Florida, so US/Eastern
<Kilos> cool ty mhall119  
<Kilos> i think you all know i am in south africa
<Kilos> hi nizarus  
<nizarus> hi Kilos 
<inetpro> maak dit regtig saak of dit eindig met @lists.launchpad.net of @lists.ubuntu.com ?
<Kilos> yes its for ubuntu
<inetpro> oops, wrong language in the wrong channel
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> would it really matter whether a mailing list ends with @lists.launchpad.net or with @lists.ubuntu.com ?
<Kilos> the channel is #ubuntu-africa and the site will be ubuntu-africa.info
<Kilos> so surely the list should match
<Kilos> im open to suggestions
<inetpro> I don't think it matters much, but that's just me
<Kilos> well lets hear what the loco council has to say about it
<inetpro> Kilos: in fact you should even be able to migrate easily
<Kilos> im easy either way but would prefer the ubuntu lists address
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-04-11
<Kilos> o/
<marcus> hi all. does one know if dvd media will be provided to official loco teams for 16.04?
<svij> marcus: it will be USB-Sticks this time
<elacheche> svij: Really!! Really!! Rally!! 
<svij> elacheche: yup :)
<elacheche> Amaaaaaaaaaaaaazing! Really happy to know that.. DVD palyers are often damaged on laptops becasue on non-use.. And for the last 4 years it was really hard to find the needed USB sticks to run an install party → espacially after loosing all LoCo Packs becasue of customs law :( 
<elacheche> When we'll be able to Order the new LoCo packs? Do you have more details about the USB stick? :D 
<svij> elacheche: after the release of 16.04 ;)
<svij> but no, I don't have more information
<elacheche> Thank you svij :
<elacheche> ;à
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-04-12
<jose> !lococouncil
<ubot5`> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, svij, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-04-13
<svij> jose: yes?
<jose> svij: do you have a timeframe by which 16.04 dvds are going to be ready?
<svij> jose: no dvds this time, will be usb sticks. But no timeframe I am aware of
<jose> svij: understood, thanks
<elacheche> Ping locos! Am I connected?! 
<svij> elacheche: nope ;)
<elacheche> Good to know svij x) We had a net outage, i was just checking that my irc client is still really connected :) :D 
<Kilos> haha
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-04-14
<osama_> i need a loco community for my university
<osama_> ?
<osama_> anyone there!
<elacheche> osama_: For university?
<elacheche> Where are you from?
<osama_> pakistan
<osama_> yeah im going to arrange a workshop on Ubuntu and for that i need at least some community support
<elacheche> osama_: Usually a LoCo represents a Country, not a University.. I encourage you to launch a LoCo in Pakistan, as there is no loco there
<osama_> I will love to..
<elacheche> Hold on a second!
<elacheche> There is this Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PakistanTeam
<elacheche> But there is no info about the Team in here http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/#Asia ping wxl 
<elacheche> osama_: Try to get in contact with that team.. Ask for their support, and help them creating a LoCo.. 
<osama_> once i have a emailed the Loco team and I got reply that you can not launch a loco in pakistan as it is already present but i have noticed that the Pakistan's Loco is no longer exist
<elacheche> And if there will be issues you know this channel, come back and we will try to help :) 
<osama_> okay let me try agian
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> the loco council has much work getting all the locos going again
<Kilos> pavlushka help osama_ 
<elacheche> osama_: Otherwise, what kind of support do you need for you workshop?
<pavlushka> Hi osama_ !
<elacheche> Kilos: Yep, true :/
<pavlushka> Hello elacheche !
<osama_> hi 
<elacheche> hey pavlushka :)
<pavlushka> :)
<pavlushka> but I am in a problem, named crahed, repositories are not working.
<pavlushka> sorry
<pavlushka> osama_: what's your problem?
<osama_> as I talk to my teacher about mine workshop planning he said that you will be only doing this if you can help the students 
<Kilos> how far ispakistan from bangladesh
<Kilos> and do you speak the same language
<pavlushka> I have to calculate the geodesic
<osama_> once bangladesh was east pakistan so you can think its not so far
<elacheche> Kilos: too far :)
<Kilos> ok so language shouldnt be a problem then
<osama_> yeah no...
<pavlushka> its adjacents are Afghanistan and India
<Kilos> pavlushka he is trying to find the pakistan loco and get something working
<elacheche> osama_: How can we help you, to help the students and make that workshop :) 
<osama_> yeah of course
<pavlushka> Yeah , I might help him, let me try.
<Kilos> help hi hunt down the admins and see if you can get things working
<Kilos> see if they have an irc channel etc
<Kilos> ill help as an when i can
<elacheche> wxl: can you read this discussion when you're not AFK? :) 
<osama_> I need my fellows to join Ubuntu I just want everyone to use Ubuntu as no one is doing this here! The milestone I have achieved in my work is I'm able to install Ubuntu on 7 students ...
<osama_> There are some Microsoft Student Partners I want myself to be Ubuntu man and for that reason im doing all this
<Kilos> keep it up osama_ 
<osama_> If someone ask me about where we can join the Ubuntu who I tell them then! atleast I need a community where I can led them
<Kilos> #ubuntu-pk
<osama_> so now can you help me getting the Loco for Pakistan?
<elacheche> osama_: You can kickoff the LoCo :) Do you like to share a pad togethr to help you plan the workshop?
<osama_> #ubuntu-pk is dead don't you see the last post was in 2010
<Kilos> start there osama_ and let them join the channel
<Kilos> ill join you there now
<pavlushka> cant get to wiki.
<osama_> yeah Really it would be great :)
<pavlushka> cant get to LP
<pavlushka> everything seems down
<elacheche> osama_: Join it! Stay there 24/7 even if you're AFK, that way when someone joins again, he'll know that someone is arround.. 
<Kilos> i am on #ubuntu-pk now
<pavlushka> so cant trace Pakistan
<osama_> okay i will try to contact to Owner of #ubuntu-pk
<Kilos> osama_ join the irc channel and stay there
<osama_> but can you tell me how I need to get started within my workshop! I need to motivate the people to join ubuntu
<osama_> okay
<pavlushka> osama_: have you registered your nick?
<Kilos> and invite everyone in your group there
<elacheche> osama_: come to #ubuntu-pk I'll try to help you on that Workshop :)
<osama_> no not yet
<osama_> okay
<elacheche> Let's keep this Log clean so wxl can read it and know that the Pakistanian LoCo is missing, and let's go to #ubuntu-pk and discuss there :)
<wxl> elacheche: what's up?
<Kilos> another dead loco needs reviving wxl 
<elacheche> yep wxl 
 * wxl sighs
<Kilos> we will help
<wxl> so what do we need to do? do we have old leaders we can touch base with?
<elacheche> wxl: There was a LoCo in Pakistan, but it's not listed in the LoCo Dir, I don't know why.. 
<wxl> elacheche: it's quite possible the LoCo Portal is messed up. are they in the LP team?
<elacheche> wxl: there is someone who's trying to get the old leaders help, but I think he can't reach them :/
<elacheche> wxl: No idea, didn't check lp
<elacheche> only verified locos are in lp team? or all of them?
<wxl> i would consider LP *the* canonical (lowercase c) source for information
<wxl> there is also a team for non-verified me thinks
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/~locoteams
<elacheche> nope, there is no Pakistan there ::
<wxl> well that would explain some things then XD
<elacheche> wxl: 
<elacheche> wxl: It's not listed in the LoCo Dir list, but there have a loco dir page → http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-pk/
<wxl> actually
<wxl> this says they're in there: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-pk
<elacheche> Also a wiki page → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PakistanTeam
<elacheche> I was searching for Pakistan x) in the locoteams page x(
<wxl> they're on the third page of members
<wxl> you need to search for 'ubuntu-pk'
<wxl> which, i might add, is not a very descriptive team name XD
<elacheche> They are there.. Usually locos use the whol name in there :(, my bad 
<wxl> as far as the loco portal is concerned, the best step is to file a bug
<wxl> oh
<wxl> they're there actually
<wxl> as ubuntu-pk
<wxl> nevermind, no bug
<wxl> just a terrible name :)
<elacheche> wxl: they are using the same name in the loco portal, yes
<wxl> last messages on the list were 2014
<wxl> wiki page not linked on the lp page
<wxl> which is not good
<wxl> pending members since 2015
<wxl> oh
<wxl> they also have a canonical mailing list
<wxl> it's likely the lp one is deprecated
<elacheche> I twitted the links to the guys who were looking for the loco.. And pingged the LoCO leader → https://twitter.com/elacheche/status/720658255912005634
<wxl> i see facebook a LOT
<wxl> i suspect that facebook is where they're most active
<elacheche> 18:02:31       wxl | they also have a canonical mailing list   → Why and how? :/
<wxl> sadly i can't see the group without logging in
<wxl> (I HATE FACEBOOK)
<wxl> elacheche: found it on the wiki page https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-pk
<wxl> although
<wxl> it hasn't been used since 2010 XDS
<wxl> actually
<wxl> i can't get to the facebook group even when logged in
<wxl> so that's kind of out
<wxl> it's possible hitting up the urdu translation team might help track them down
<elacheche> The FB page last post back to Nov 2015
 * elacheche hates FB as well :/
<wxl> so FB is probably our best bet outside of the urdu i18n thingy
<wxl> elacheche: are you planning on trying to track the leader(s) down?
<elacheche> I'll ask the guys who was looking for the loco to track them, and kickoff the loco again.. 
<wxl> that sounds great
<Kilos> yay wxl i hate fb as well
<jcrmm> Hola
<jcrmm> Un saludos desde la ciudad de México
<Kilos> hi jcrmm 
<jcrmm> Estoy interesado en contactarme con personas para minar bitcoin desde ubuntu
<jcrmm> hola Kilos
<Kilos> i dont understand, wait for someone that does and can help you
<jcrmm> thanks a lot Kilos
<Kilos> if you understand english you can use that
<jcrmm> a little, I want use ubunto to mining bitcoin
<Kilos> try asking on #ubuntu there might be someone there that can help
<Kilos> this channel is mainly for loco related matters
<Kilos> have you tried googling?
<jcrmm> thanks Kilos, I will try googling
<jcrmm> And thanks for your time
<jcrmm> bye 
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/468808/how-to-install-bitcoin-mining-software-in-ubuntu-14-04-for-joining-a-mining-pool
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> bye now
<jcrmm> thanks again, i am greatfull to you.
<Kilos> you are welcome
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-04-15
<nhaines> dholbach: guten Morgen!
<svij> hey nhaines 
<nhaines> svij: hey!
<svij> how you doing?
<nhaines> Not too bad.
<nhaines> How have you been?
<svij> most of the stress of the last month is finally over. :)
<nhaines> Ha, I agree, but plus two more weeks.  :)
<nhaines> Your studies went well then?
<svij> not really
<nhaines> Well it's good to have room to improve.  :)
<svij> but my book is nearly done
<nhaines> Oh yay!  :)
<nhaines> I started tech review for a book but the author is behind schedule... which is nostalgic, lol
<svij> :D
<svij> nhaines: I still need a professional photo for my amazon author page like you :D
<Kilos> hi nhaines 
<nhaines> svij: sure, you just need to find another professional photographer.  :D
<nhaines> Kilos: hi!  :)
<svij> nhaines: :D
<dholbach> hi nhaines 
<nhaines> dholbach: hope you're looking forward to a great weekend.  :)
<pleia2> nhaines: it's asleeping time!
<pleia2> (also I just sent you an email <3)
<nhaines> pleia2: zomg you can't sleep either!
<nhaines> pleia2: also, I don't ee an email from you yet.
<dholbach> nhaines, I am - I'm visiting a good friend of mine in the North of Germany, very close to Denmark :)
<dholbach> how about you?
<pleia2> nhaines: I can, I just have a lot to do x_x
<pleia2> nhaines: sent to ubuntu address, no attachments so it should have gotten there...
 * svij has a weekend upcoming with no important tasks to do. (I didn't have one since last summer \o/)
<Kilos> whew
<nhaines> pleia2: oh, there it is.. was just a delay. :)
<nhaines> dholbach: planned to go on a hike this weekend with Alexander, so nothing too bad.  Just exercise!  \o/
<dholbach> nice
<elacheche> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0AC02qUlZM
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-04-16
<Kilos> mhall119 ping
<Kilos> does anyone know if he is away for the weekend?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-04-17
<mhall119> Kilos: I've been around, just off and on during the weekends
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> got news
<Keith__> hey im trying to install ubuntu but it wont let me
<belkinsa> Keith__: this is not the Ubuntu Support channel, this channel is for LoCo support.  Please /join #ubuntu for support, thank you.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-04-11
<ahmed___> hello
<ahmed___> i'm looking to quote ubuntu linux 
<elacheche> "quote" ?
<mhall119> ahmed___: can you be more specific, we don't understand
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-04-14
<Ali> Hi team
<Ali> is there any one available
<Guest21759> hi 
<Guest21759> is anyone here
<Guest21759> ?
<wxl> what can we do for you folks?
<Guest21759> I need bit support configure ubuntu maas 2.1.3
<Guest21759> I need bit support to configure ubuntu maas 2.1.3
<wxl> Guest21759: are you looking specifically for localized support?
<Guest21759> not localized just have some general queries
<Guest21759> could you type fast
<Guest21759> please
<wxl> then i would suggest contacting maas support directly
<Guest21759> ok 
<Guest21759> can you please share the chat link for maas support
<wxl> that's #maas on this network
<Guest21759> I don't see #maas 
<wxl>  /join #maas
<Guest21759> great
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-04-12
<lucienjacotey> Ну здравствуйте :)
